# Weather in Scotland in March.



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Weather in Scotland in the middle of March.

We don't mind if its cold. Just to be able to get out and travel about.
We don't want wet weather every day.
We are thinking of the west coast and have about 3 weeks.
No midges please.

March or Sept is our only time to go, as we go to France May/June every year.

Any help please.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Not the best time to be spending three weeks in Scotland I'm afraid. Wet, windy, wild? Could be all of those for your entire time and you could get heavy snow. On the plus side is you won't get midges. 
May would be a far better choice of month.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

March is frequently one of the worst months - as Bob says wet and windy.
If it's a choice between March and September I'dy go for September - warmer, a better chance of more settled weather and slightly longer days.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

What pessimists! In March, we will start overnighting in the MH all over Scotland, some good, some bad and some indifferent weather. Come and enjoy yourself. The good things are still there.

Dave


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

dovtrams said:


> What pessimists! In March, we will start overnighting in the MH all over Scotland, some good, some bad and some indifferent weather. Come and enjoy yourself. The good things are still there.
> Dave


So why wait 'til March to do it? - we spent 5 days away last week and we were as warm as toast in the van.

The OP has the choice of March or September - I just think September is the better of the two months if making a special trip to come here (doesn't live in Scotland).


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone for info.

Hi Hezbez.

We don't really want wet and windy weather. Will the midges be around in Sept??

Ireland can have very mixed weather in March. Wet and windy or crisp, dry, fresh weather.

At the moment it is nice and dry here after all the snow.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

In March last year we were wilding on the West coast and you know what winter was like last year. There was deep snow over most of the country.

The worst we saw was a bit of sleet and I only needed a Tee shirt for a couple of days. There was snow on the hills and I rate it as some of the most beautiful views I have ever seen.

Another bonus is that you see very few other big white boxes on wheels and you can wildcamp virtually anywhere. :lol: :lol:


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

September would be the better of the two options but the midges will still be pretty active.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Midges still about in September I'm afraid - but don't let them put you off. You can be eaten alive with them, but move 5 miles down the road and there's none.

I remeber being on Bunree CC site (lovely) and remarked to hubby that the midges must be bad here because they sold Avon Skin So Soft in the shop.
There weren't any midges, it was great - until dusk - I couldn't get back to the van quick enough 8O :lol:


----------

